# AT LAST!! I'm running Superior Drummer 2.0 (and other VSTis) UNDER LINUX!!!



## AeonSolus (Oct 8, 2009)

I finally did it!!!

After a night of hardcore imsomnia i achived it , and in my opinon it's the most stable recording plataform *EVER*, even more than Mac

This _*Is*_ linux by the way, it's just that i made it look more like mac for prettyness  Used Ubuntu + Mac4Lin + Cairo Dock







How i did it? Well... Take note

- Superior Drummer 2.0 (Used Fruity loops for testing, i'll see if i can use it on Ardour or any Linux sequencer out there.)
-WINE
-WINEASIO
-JaCK Engine For connecting ALSA with WINEASIO
-A Library called libjack0.100.0-dev 
-build-essential library
-Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty

And lots of pacience... (if you need help, just write a post , i'm no linux expert, but i can help you at least on this  )

I hope you guys can take advantage of this as much as i did  Hell, i enabled every single bleed mic on Superior Drummer 2.0, and my latency was just 5.4ms on a dirtcheap laptop!! (A two year old Acer, 1.73 Celeron M Processor, 1GB Ram, 80HDD) I'm soo hyped about this.  Can't wait to take a nap and get to record something with this!!


----------



## loktide (Oct 8, 2009)

haha, my mac's stable enough 



no, seriosuly. congrats


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 8, 2009)

awesome! i have never had any success with wine. glad you could figure it out.


----------



## AeonSolus (Oct 8, 2009)

trust me man, i couldn't get it at first  but like they say, perseverance, optimism, and countless hours of lost sleep will get you thru linux


----------



## Andii (Oct 8, 2009)

Amazing. I didn't think that was possible.


----------



## AeonSolus (Oct 9, 2009)

Update: Seemly LMMS (The linux's Fruity Loops equivalent) is capable of running VSTis, which means less memory wasted on Running Fruity Loops in Wine then trying to comunicate WineASIO with JaCK then from jack to ALSA 






Just look at that thing, fully loaded  Every Ambience mic on, drumpiece/Cymbal and it barely lags. I'm in love with this thing


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh wow. I just deleted my linux partition because i couldnt run vst's or asio drivers...


----------



## Andii (Oct 9, 2009)

Can you update this thread regularly so I can see how this continues?


----------



## AeonSolus (Oct 12, 2009)

That's actually a good idea, when i'm able to start recording some stuff i'll post it here and so on  i still have to sort some stuff out on linux


----------



## userfriendly (Dec 29, 2009)

I've managed to install and run EZDrummer with Reaper on Ubuntu Studio 9.10 64 Bit and wine 1.2.

It kind of works. For a couple seconds I can play E-Drums with the Plugin being run by my Linux box. Which is awesome. What is not quite as awesome is that eventually jack seems to be acting up and it stops working.

 If I disable the realtime option in jack, and go for a (pathetic) latency in the two digit range, it works. And keeps working.

But... realtime or not, I need a single digit latency. 


*EDIT:*

Tried two more things, installing Superior Drummer 2 (doesn't work because it won't let me install the sounds, installer says "Could not find name file" even though installing the actual plugin worked just fine), and trying EZDrummer with LMMS.

In LMMS, EZDrummer doesn't load its sounds, and when I try to force it to do so, it responds with a "program error". Dammit.

Guess that means back to Reaper & trying to fix the realtime / xrun issue. 


*EDIT2:*

Okay, so I found out that wineasio and jack realtime doesn't really play nice together. 

I also forced it to do 16 bit audio only.

Now I'm still getting plenty of xruns at 256 samples buffer size, but at least the E-Drums are mostly playable. And stay that way. Once I start arranging, I can increase the buffer size and get rid of the xruns. Guess that will have to do for now. 

If anyone has an idea how to optimise this, please speak up. kthxbai. 


*EDIT3: SUCCESS!*

Alright, with LMMS instead of Reaper/wineasio it works really nice now. No more xruns. 

Might even be able to reactivate the realtime thing.  

A big THANK YOU to the OP. Didn't even think it was possible to run these plugins on Linux.Awesome!


----------



## TruthDose (Mar 13, 2010)

how do you actually get this thing into LMMS?


----------



## Wookieslayer (Mar 13, 2010)

This is awesome! I keep playing with the idea of running a Linux partition but if I can record with it and be more stable / faster I'd be willing to try it. 

OP, you still recording using Ubuntu these days, which version?


----------



## kinggroove (May 2, 2010)

Hi there is there any update on this? Was wondering did you get supperior running stable on ubuntu?


----------



## MickXD (Jul 23, 2011)

Great job! Glad it works, You're running Ubuntu ? This got me inspired to try it out on Fedora 15, I'll post the results as soon as I'm finished. Got to show some love for linux


----------



## georg_f (Jul 23, 2011)

amazing job, dude
setting this up surely isn't plug and play


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 23, 2011)

Please take note of the bumps that have occurred here.


----------

